# VK - Covid 19 Annoucement



## Gizmo (18/3/20)

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/20)

Wow - free shipping until the end of April - that's cool!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

